# 586 Seatpost length uncut?



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

can anyone confirm BB to top of E-post clamp length on a 586 Medium/53cm? Cant see it on the Look site, many thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

weeve said:


> can anyone confirm BB to top of E-post clamp length on a 586 Medium/53cm? Cant see it on the Look site, many thanks


The uncut distance should be 70cm.


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you...now to find that mondrian (in europe preferably...)


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck. I believe most of the 50 were sold in the U.S and Canada. I bought mine out of Canada. I know the dealer I bought mine from also has a large for sale.


----------

